# No idea what's up



## Tonto (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe I'm crazy, but my plants don't look right. They seem a little wilted to me..... you? I haven't done anything out of the ordinary. I water the pots twice a day because they are completely dry about once every 12 hours. MG soil, they were doing fine until I put them in the grow box under the CFL light as shown. They were under two 18" regular fluros before.... any ideas???


----------



## Tonto (Dec 5, 2006)

Please help me!! The same thing is going on. It it possibly because they dry up faster than every 12 hours? Could it just be wilting due to lack of water? 
Does anyone think it would be a good idea to try and switch the babies to a hydro system, as I have a DWC system for 3 plants....?
Help please!


----------



## bejohnst (Dec 5, 2006)

they just seem a bit droopy to me, otherwise healthy. try watering only once a day.. MJ needs a dry spell before the next watering, it'll help the roots grow deeper and strong as well.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 5, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> they just seem a bit droopy to me, otherwise healthy. try watering only once a day.. MJ needs a dry spell before the next watering, it'll help the roots grow deeper and strong as well.


 
I know they need to be spelled, but I seriously believe that they are being slightly if not more, underwatered. There is a LOT of air running through that grow box  have. But I will try what you said and not water them until the morning. They will be dry as a desert (skipping the afternoon watering)


----------



## bejohnst (Dec 5, 2006)

are the tips of the leaves curling up right before you are watering? If not then they're not completly dried up. Let us know how a little less frequent watering goes.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 5, 2006)

I would kind of lean that way also, the slightly rumpled look they have kind of looks like too much water, surely let us know.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay, here's an update. Nothing seems to have gotten better by watering only once a day, in fact, the lower leaves are starting to yellow!  

Here's the three girls, please help if you can. As you can see in the 3rd picture, the bottom leaves kind of curl in a spiral, very strange.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone? My babies are dying!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 9, 2006)

I am thinking trace deficiency, from that twisted leaf...I remember reading something about MG soil being short on trace elements.  Are you using filtered water?  How bad is your tap water?  I think they need some epsom salts or cal-mag or something along those lines...

I hope someone else will chime in.  I am hoping for the best buddy .


----------



## leelow (Dec 9, 2006)

still over watering, 
-get some bamboo skewers, stick them in the dirt
-remove them once a day,check if skewer is moist
-best way to check is to put up on you face.
-if still moist dont water, if dry water.

BTW  miracle grow soil sucks(the life rite out of plant) may want to find some fox farms oceans or some other great mix


----------



## Hick (Dec 9, 2006)

.......Absolutely "_too much water_"...there is little doubt in my mind they are drowning. 
I think I can save them, 
..get them out of those peat cups. "I" think you're mistakeing dry pots for dry medium, or those pots are wicking away all of the moisture. One of the two. But "never" should those plants require full waterings twice daily in soil.
  What's in your medium?...What brand?..
   Best if it has no added nutrients, water crystals, ect. Also recommend a tsp of lime per gallon of medium mixed in "well". It provides magnesium. calcium and is an excellent ph buffer. Get them into fresh dirt, soak the medium well, "one" (1) time...then don't water for a few days. See if they don't perk up.


----------



## leelow (Dec 9, 2006)

You are the man hick! The dirt man to the rescue!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay, since I was first told to water less, I have been only watering in the morning. And trust me, the soil, the pot, everything is completely bone, desert, dry. The peat pots have holes in the bottom, that end is dry. I don't know how else to say it, but these things get super-ultra-dry. They are so light weight because it is so dry that I am amazed that the plants can still live with absolutely no water. Anyone think that I am just moving too much air around them? I'm moving over 400 cubic feet per minute, in a box that is only 17" x 23" x 37", which is about 8.732 cubic feet. So I'm empting the grow box's air supply about 46 times a minute. There's also a small fan inside the box to mix things up.....

My hydro system is nearly fully complete, does anyone thing I should switch them over to the DWC system? Of course, then they would constantly be getting water.......


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 9, 2006)

Can you put a timer on that fan?  I believe you on the 'bone dry' thing.  I have terminally low RH here in the desert and depending on how I setup my soil, I can make one watering last a whole week, or I can make them dry up in a day.  They do look overwatered, but since you cut watering in half and they haven't improved....


----------



## Tonto (Dec 9, 2006)

That's the part that gets me, I cut the water completely in half and saw no new results.


----------



## leelow (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah lower the air circ. a bit. i would halve it to start off at you want your media to stay moist for 2 days.  
sometimes you have to adjust your media to your enviornment.  you could mix 30% sphagnum moss into your mix, this stuff holds moisture pretty well. also when you increase the size of pots it holds moisture longe.


----------



## bejohnst (Dec 9, 2006)

didn't catch this in your first post but it could have something to do with the MG soil. That stuff is nasty


----------



## Tonto (Dec 9, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> didn't catch this in your first post but it could have something to do with the MG soil. That stuff is nasty


 
I used it in my last grow and it seemed to do just fine, and all the success TGB has with it..... 

No one chimed in when I said I think I may convet them to a DWC system.....any opinions there?


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 9, 2006)

if it is to be done, you better to do it quick. 

soil might have something to do with it. 

but it is most definetely to much water. im sure others have said that, i know hick did. 

it is most definetely water. 

and i had the same problem with the drying out when i used those jiffy strip cups. they s-u-c-k the water right out of the soil- its a *****. 

i would put them in a dwc bucket quickly if you are planning on doing so

my opinion


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 9, 2006)

Ugggh...I just had a brainfart...just clicked in my head.  I spoke to TBG about his soil and went and purchased what I believed to be the same product.  It was an 'organic' MG labeled product and contained no time release ferts that I could see on the package, did contain small amonts of NPK etc. though.  I decided to try it and experienced the very same thing you are experiencing, I believe.  Now understand that growing is so setup and strain specific that it is very hard to identify a problem over the net...but I started a few seedlings and clones in that crap and found it to drt out WAY to fast.  I could literally stand there with a spray bottle trying to keep the soil from going completely dry.  I did manage to save one seedling with a fast transplant into some FF Ocean forest, but with my particular setup/conditions, there is no way that soil will work for me without MAJOR amendments.  I think the 'peat pots' or whatever they are may be compounding the problem, as already stated.

Doesn't really explain TBG's success or your previous success, but just trying to think of anything that might be useful.  I have since gone back to an amended FF mix.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 9, 2006)

Im using MG soil and the plants are doing fine.  Its just that the little ones wont handle the pre-nuted soil very well.  They are damn delicate and burn quick.


----------



## joegrow22 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey fluid,
Hows your problem doing now?  Getting any better/ worse?


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 12, 2006)

try this put some dirt in the peat cup and put it in your grow room when you think that the dirt is dry take a hand full and squeese as hard as you can if water starts to come out then it's no where near dry this has help me form over watering my babys i had the same prob unitl i found out that my dirt keep water longer then could tell


----------



## Tonto (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I know it's not an overwatering issue. The plants are showing what looks to me like definite nute burn. Thinking back, I spoke with Stoney Bud about the Snow White strain, and he said they are very sensitive to nutes. So my guess would be that the MG soil has too much for them. I'll take some more pictures, but it's a sad sight. They are dying.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 15, 2006)

Here's the updated pics. One of them is doing better than the other two, but they all seem like they are going to survive, as there is new growth that is not affected. Watering once a day is exactly what they need, when I tried twice to go a day and a half, they began wilting. First pic is the most healthy, and last pic is least.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Fluid. Very sorry to see your plants that color but as you can see they are still growing little leaves on the top. I don't have much experience but I can tell you that I had my little plants going a bit down and soft and I transplanted all the peat pot in a bigger pot with new, without nutrients soil and after one day they looked much better.
Seeing that you have tried everything, why don't you put them in bigger pots and see if something happens? I think you can still save them...if action is taken quickly....I really hope you will see some changes....


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 15, 2006)

First like kity said put them in to a real pot! they r drying out so fast because the whole pot is breathing. Try to get like one gallon pot and put them in there. And ur also waering way to much. Give them water like every other day to every three days!


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 15, 2006)

Even a old milk jug with the top cut off and a couple hole popped in. U need to keep some moister in but allow a nice drainage so ur roots arent sittin in a pool of water  but then need to beabl to find water! cant really explain, not to good at it.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey again! I was talking with a friend of mine about your sick plants and he told me that definately, you should put them in bigger pots. He also told me that because you don't know if is the soil the problem, it would be good to cut the bottom of the peat pots, BE CAREFUL FOR THE ROOTS, and try go get rid of some of the bad soil, and then put them in bigger pots with new soil.
They are too big to stay in peat pots.
I can tell you for experience with mines, that yes, in the peat pots they dry a lot but in the normal plastic pots, they won't and you will not need to water them twice a day. I now water mine when I feel the soil is too dry...every 2 days.
I really want your plants to feel better!!! And because they still grow on the top, I think this is a big hope for you. Good vibes on your ways...


----------



## lefty (Dec 16, 2006)

m g has nutes in it . u might have burnt them. although i always had luck w /m-g i have heard of this. try to do what hick said and do it NOW! also u need to get those lights down on to the plants like an inch away.run them allday and night! im not a fan of those pots either unless u plan on cutting out the bottom and sticking it in a bag of medium.or outside in the spring. i like terra cotta they also drain the water so u gotta watch.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

boaboi86 said:
			
		

> First like kity said put them in to a real pot! they r drying out so fast because the whole pot is breathing. Try to get like one gallon pot and put them in there. And ur also waering way to much. Give them water like every other day to every three days!


 
haha, I can guarantee that my plants would completely die if I watered only once every 2-3 days. They are getting transplanted into a DWC hydro system this afternoon.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Hey again! I was talking with a friend of mine about your sick plants and he told me that definately, you should put them in bigger pots. He also told me that because you don't know if is the soil the problem, it would be good to cut the bottom of the peat pots, BE CAREFUL FOR THE ROOTS, and try go get rid of some of the bad soil, and then put them in bigger pots with new soil.
> They are too big to stay in peat pots.
> I can tell you for experience with mines, that yes, in the peat pots they dry a lot but in the normal plastic pots, they won't and you will not need to water them twice a day. I now water mine when I feel the soil is too dry...every 2 days.
> I really want your plants to feel better!!! And because they still grow on the top, I think this is a big hope for you. Good vibes on your ways...


 
Hi,
Thanks for the advice, and actively thinking of what can help! I will be posting pictures of my process of converting to a DWC hydro system later today. I hope that will pull them out of the funk that the soil brought on them.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

lefty said:
			
		

> m g has nutes in it . u might have burnt them. although i always had luck w /m-g i have heard of this. try to do what hick said and do it NOW! also u need to get those lights down on to the plants like an inch away.run them allday and night! im not a fan of those pots either unless u plan on cutting out the bottom and sticking it in a bag of medium.or outside in the spring. i like terra cotta they also drain the water so u gotta watch.


 
I had good seccess with clones in the jiffy pots, this is my first experience with the jiffy pots and MJ soil and plants from seed. Definitely won't be going this route again! I also strongly believe the my only issue is nute burn at this point. 
The lights are about 2" from the plants at all times, I only set them down on the bottom of the grow cabinet for pictures.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey F1!! How are your plants doing? Were you able to perform "the miracle"? Are they better? I really hope they got the color back...they were looking fine at the start!!!.....
Any pictures of your loved ones with a new outfit?


----------



## Tonto (Dec 19, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> Hey F1!! How are your plants doing? Were you able to perform "the miracle"? Are they better? I really hope they got the color back...they were looking fine at the start!!!.....
> Any pictures of your loved ones with a new outfit?


 
Yeah, actually! The bad thing is that the plants look exactly the same, minus some of their green color. I put them in their hydro system, and added some B+ (superthrive for transplants) to see if they will start going again. In two days I haven't seen any growth or immprovement, but I'm still hopeful. I have pics of the new setup after I converted the poor babies to hydro. Here's the link to the journal:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7426



And here's a pic of the system:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

F, I saw the set up in your other thread...nice! But the plants are not growing...did you find out why? There must be something   ...are you going to change the level of the water as EM said? I'd really like to see them better


----------



## Tonto (Dec 22, 2006)

Hemp-o Kitty said:
			
		

> F, I saw the set up in your other thread...nice! But the plants are not growing...did you find out why? There must be something   ...are you going to change the level of the water as EM said? I'd really like to see them better


 
H-o-K, the plants are not doing better. I will take some pictures in a second and post them. The only upside at this point is that there is some new root growth on the most healthy of the three. The other two are really looking bad. Well, none look good at all. 

At least I still have 7 more Snow White seeds left, and will have 10 each of White Widow, Ingemar's Punch, and Hash Plant in a couple days. I will have some thriving plants in the hydro systems, I have to.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 22, 2006)

Those are a lot of good seeds!! :aok: Gooooodddd!!! You'll have lots of :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:  there!!!
Have you already grown other plants? Has it already happened to you, what is happening now with your plants? Let's put the other seeds in place and start to grow some big big green stuff!!!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 22, 2006)

No this has not happened to me before. My last grow was also with MG soil, but I believe that the strain of herb was more robust (read: commercial) and didn't get shocked as the sensitive Snow White did. I will continue to try and salvage the three plants until they are completely dead, but in about a week, I'll have two babies from each of the 4 strains of herb growing in the cloner system. :headbang:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey T! How are your plants doing? What about those in the hydroponic system and the new ones?


----------

